# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  أميركا تنهي مسيرة الجزائر في المونديال

## العالي عالي

*


قاد المهاجم الرمز لاندون دونوفان منتخب بلاده الولايات المتحدة إلى الدور  الثاني بتسجيله هدف الفوز في مرمى الجزائر (1-0) يوم الأربعاء على ملعب "لوفتوس فيرسفيلد ستاديوم" في بريتوريا في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا لكرة القدم 2010.

وسجل دونوفان هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع.

وكان المنتخبان بحاجة إلى الفوز للتأهل: الولايات المتحدة بأية نتيجة،  والجزائر بفارق هدفين للاستفادة من خسارة سلوفينيا المتصدرة السابقة أمام إنكلترا (0-1)، وهما بحثا عن ذلك خصوصاً الولايات المتحدة التي كانت لها الكلمة الأخيرة في  الوقت بدل الضائع وسجلت هدفاً منحها التأهل للدور الثاني للمرة الرابعة بعد 1930 عندما بلغت دور الأربعة و1994 عندما خرجت من ثمن النهائي و2002 عندما ودّعت من ربع النهائي.

وذهبت صدارة المجموعة إلى الولايات المتحدة برصيد 5 نقاط بفارق الأهداف أمام إنكلترا، وجاءت سلوفينيا ثالثة برصيد 4 نقاط والجزائر في المركز الأخير برصيد نقطة واحدة.

وتلتقي الولايات المتحدة التي فكت عقدتها المتمثلة في خسارة جميع مبارياتها في الجولة الأخيرة من الدور الأول للمونديال منذ العام 1950، في الدور المقبل مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة، على أن تلعب إنكلترا مع أول الرابعة.

في المقابل، فشل المنتخب الجزائري في أن يصبح ثالث منتخب عربي يبلغ الدور الثاني بعد المغرب في العام 1986 والسعودية في العام 1994، وسادس منتخب قاري بعد الكاميرون 1990 ونيجيريا (1994 و1998) والمغرب (1986) والسنغال (2002) وغانا (2006)، واكتفى بنقطة واحدة في مشاركته الأولى في النهائيات منذ 24 عاماً والثالثة في تاريخه.

وخاض المنتخب الجزائري المباراة بالتشكيلة ذاتها التي انتزعت تعادلاً ثميناً من إنكلترا في الجولة الثانية باستثناء غياب رياض بودبوز.

وفضل المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري التضحية بلاعب وسط سوشو الفرنسي بودبوز لتعزيز خط الهجوم بمهاجم ايك اثينا رفيق جبور في سعيه إلى هز شباك الولايات المتحدة كون "ثعالب الصحراء" مطالبين بالفوز لضمان إحدى البطاقتين المؤهلتين إلى الدور الثاني للمرة الأولى في تاريخه.

وكان جبور خاض المباراة الأولى أمام سلوفينيا (0-1) أساسياً لكنه لم يظهر بمستواه المعهود فاستبدله سعدان بمهاجم سيينا الإيطالي عبد القادر غزال الذي تلقى بطاقة حمراء بعد 15 دقيقة من نزوله أرضية الملعب.

وقام جبور بدور قلب الهجوم بعدما أسندت المهمة إلى جناح بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الألماني كريم مطمور أمام إنكلترا دون أن ينجح في هز شباك الحارس ديفيد جيمس.

في المقابل، أجرى مدرب الولايات المتحدة بوب برادلي 3 تبديلات على التشكيلة التي تعادلت مع سلوفينيا فأشرك جوناثان برونشتاين وموريس ايدو وهيركوليز غوميز مكان اوغوتشي اونييوو وفرانشيسكو توريس وروبي فيندلي الموقوف.

وكانت الولايات المتحدة صاحبة الأفضلية من خلالها اندفاعها نحو مرمى  المنتخب الجزائري الذي استهل المباراة بالطريقة ذاتها أمام الإنكليز في الجولة الثانية حيث تكتل في خطي الدفاع والوسط منتظراً الهجمات المرتدة التي على قلتها لم تكن خطيرة باستثناء تسديدة على الطائر لجبور من داخل المنطقة وأخرى من خارجها لمطمور. أما الهجمات الأميركية فاكتست خطورة كبيرة حتى أنها سجلت هدفاً ألغي بداعي  التسلل، فيما تألق الحارس رايس وهاب مبولحي الذي لعب مباراته الثانية كأساسي، في إنقاذ مرماه من أهداف محققة.

وتابعت الولايات المتحدة بحثها عن هدف الفوز لأنه الوحيد الذي يضمن لها التأهل إلى الدور الثاني وسنحت لمهاجميها أكثر من فرصة لحسم النتيجة لكن مبولحي والقائم حالاً دون ذلك، فيما تابعت الجزائر اعتمادها على الهجمات المرتدة ولم يترجم لاعبوها أيضا أية واحدة.
ونجحت الولايات المتحدة في ترجمة أفضليتها إلى هدف قاتل في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل عن ضائع عندما استغل دونوفان كرة مرتدة من الحارس مبولحي بعد تدخله أمام ديمبسي فتابعها بسهولة داخل المرمى.

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا خسارة بس الخضر كود لك ما مقصرو الشباب

----------


## anoucha

والله الشباب ما قصروا المصيبة انو اللاعبين بلعبوا منيح بس شو بدنا نقول فرحونا واخدونا على كاس العالم بعد 24 سنة غياب والله مشكورين ورح نستناهم على احر من الجمر في شهر سبتمبر مع بداية تصفيات كاس امم افريقيا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء يتعلموا من أخطائهم وهاي تجربه حلوة

----------


## دليلة

أميركا تنهي مسيرة الجزائر بالمونديال

يالله كم هو صعب  هدا العنوان 

احسسته قاسي جدا علي وانا اقرؤه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أميركا تنهي مسيرة الجزائر بالمونديال





> يالله كم هو صعب هدا العنوان 
> 
> احسسته قاسي جدا علي وانا اقرؤه




كثير صعب بس شو بدك تعملي هيك حكم الساحرة المستديرة بدها

----------

